# Milk Crate



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone got a milk crate laying around, free or otherwise? trying out some new ideas, tired of lost items. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one I could let go. In Pace, just over the causeway.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I have a crate I made that you can have if you want. I threw a bunch of stuff in it for a size perspective. It is a storage crate of sorts, slightly narrower than a standard milk crate. I made it to house the Plano watertight tackle trays pictured, but don't use it anymore and its taking up space in my garage. Some of the silicone is separating but could be easily fixed.

If you are interested, I will sell the Plano trays to go with it, but you can have the shell in any case if you would like it. Located in Milton.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

servo765 said:


> I have a crate I made that you can have if you want. I threw a bunch of stuff in it for a size perspective. It is a storage crate of sorts, slightly narrower than a standard milk crate. I made it to house the Plano watertight tackle trays pictured, but don't use it anymore and its taking up space in my garage. Some of the silicone is separating but could be easily fixed.
> 
> If you are interested, I will sell the Plano trays to go with it, but you can have the shell in any case if you would like it. Located in Milton.


That is very creative! Nice job! Only upgrade needed is a way to keep that Bud Lite upright! LOL!


----------



## Bronson (Mar 26, 2014)

go behind winn dixie or publix and get the old crates they are not using.


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info and the offers. I really do appreciate it, think I got it nailed for now.


----------

